# Józef Zeidler



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Józef_Zeidler

Józef Zeidler (ur. 1744, zm. 4 kwietnia 1806 w Gostyniu) - polski kompozytor okresu klasycyzmu.

Informacje o jego życiu są szczątkowe. Około 1775 roku przybył do Gostynia, gdzie został członkiem kapeli przy klasztorze filipinów na Świętej Górze koło Gostynia. Możliwe, że był autodydaktą, czerpiącym wiedzę muzyczną z bogatej biblioteki klasztornej, lecz niewykluczone, że wcześniej kształcił się u ówczesnych mistrzów. Pochowany został na cmentarzu przyklasztornym.

Przez 200 lat spuścizna muzyczna Zeidlera była kompletnie zapomniana. Dopiero w roku 2006 w 200 rocznicę śmierci kompozytora wykonano jego dzieła na I Festiwalu Muzyki Oratoryjnej „Musica Sacromontana". Muzyka ta wzbudziła zainteresowanie krytyków i publiczności. Okazało się, że zachowane w klasztornej bibliotece utwory Zeidlera reprezentują wysoki poziom kompozytorski. Niektórzy nazwali nawet zapomnianego gostyńskiego kompozytora „polskim Mozartem". Styl muzyki Zeidlera jest typowo klasycystyczny - przejrzysty, elegancki i pełen prostoty, odpowiadający zasadom obowiązującym w ówczesnej muzyce europejskiej.

Józef Zeidler (born 1744, died 4 April 1806 in Gostyń) - Polish composer of the Classicism period.

Information about his life is rudimentary. Around 1775 he came to Gostyń, where he became a member of the band at the Philippine monastery on Święta Góra near Gostyń. It is possible that he was a self-taught teacher, drawing his musical knowledge from the rich monastery library, but it is possible that he was educated earlier by the then masters. He was buried in the monastery cemetery .

For 200 years, Zeidler's musical legacy was completely forgotten. It was only in 2006, on the 200th anniversary of the composer's death, that his works were performed at the 1st Festival of Oratorio Music "Musica Sacromontana". This music aroused the interest of critics and audiences. It turned out that Zeidler's works preserved in the monastery library represent a high compositional level. Some even called the forgotten Gostyń composer "Polish Mozart". The style of Zeidler's music is typically classicist - clear, elegant and full of simplicity, corresponding to the rules of European music of that time.


----------

